# All things Werewolf...



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok---I am officially on a werewolf kick! It started a couple of says ago when I began looking for a werewolf head prop for my haunt. I found this GREAT tutorial on a werewolf mounted head (more about it in my previous Blog entry), but also found other werewolf related stuff I thought I would post.

Running Wolf Productions









This company will custom make a complete werewolf suit, or just a head, paws and feet! They also include a page on how they go about making these wonderful items.
http://www.runningwolfpack.com/


Kinda crazy to see this driving down your street...









Miss Monster Werewolf
This is the original blog spot of the lady who made the mounted wolf head. She also made a complete costume as well--there are lots of pics. Check it out!
http://missmonsterwerewolf.blogspot.com/


Werewolf Cupcake










Werewolf Lager from Lithuania


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That beer would be fun to try


----------

